
Banksy's art authentication system displays top-notch cryptographic nous - Corrado
https://boingboing.net/2019/03/31/di-faced-note.html
======
tomcam
Banksy’s work poses an ethical conundrum for me. I am a huge huge fan of it,
but I also recognize that graffiti is just another name for vandalism. But his
stuff is just so good…

